# Google Wallet when Rooted



## dusthead (Sep 27, 2011)

I tried searching with no luck, anyone have a fix for Google Wallet when rooted and running an 'Unofficial OS'? It says my device is unsupported because i'm rooted and/or am running an OS that is unsupported.

This must have been tackled before...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It still works. There has never been an issue running Google Wallet with root. It's basically Google saying if someone steals your shit as a result of you bypassing your phone's security, it's your own fault.


----------

